
The Wrong Size - libovness
http://www.marco.org/2014/09/08/the-wrong-size
======
abruzzi
I disagree with him on one core point--while I like the upgrades to my iPhone
5S--it is a great phone, but I don't like the screen size. It is too big.
Probably the reason I feel this way is I never--never!--use my phone two
handed. I've got moderately big hands, and I can't comfortably hit the back
button on the upper left of the screen. That is the foundation of his
argument, so for me the rest of his argument falls down, because I don't agree
that the screen size my 4 inch iPhone is better than my old 3.5 inch iPhone.

While every one is going gaga over the possibility of new bigger phone, I want
to know what is the future of the smaller phone? Next year the 5S or a cost-
reduced version will presumably be the free phone, then the following year,
will I be forced to carry an oversized phone in my pocket?

